# Florence, SC- GRETA 3Y F Sable



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

CROSSPOSTED. I HAVE NO OTHER INFORMATION. TY

Florence, SC- MEET GRETA- THE GORGEOUS, LUXURIOUS GERMAN SHEPHERD! SHE IS PUREBRED and PURE LOVE!!Share
Today at 8:41pm
Lela is the contact. [email protected]. 

Claudia  



Greta is a purebred, spayed 3 yr. old female German Shepherd. 
She weighs about 75 lbs. 
Outside during the day/Inside at night 
Vaccinations are up-to-date. 
Leash trained for the most part 
Easily excitable


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I just love her!!!! :wub:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

:bump:


I want her! I want her!!!

I cant have her though 

But some other lucky person can!!! Give this beautiful girl a chance!!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Here's an early morning bump for the pretty girl that I cant have


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Nobody??? 

She's stunning


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I contacted Lela, they still have her. I am trying to get more information on her


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

She is good with other dogs, not good with cats but maybe with some work she could be. They dont think that she's had much training, so she might need some work. But she is absolutely gorgeous and will make someone very happy. So please check her out!!!


----------



## walton (Dec 16, 2003)

Paws crossed, have lined up WONDERFUL home for Greta in Cola SC...she meets her new owner this week...has owned, shown GSD for years
walton


----------



## bpierce (Aug 10, 2007)

Walton, you are an asset to the GSD rescues!!!!


----------



## walton (Dec 16, 2003)

Thanks Barbara...i don't think 'we have met'..Sinclair is a jewel w/ Noble...and gal who is looking at Greta used to foster for Noble...has two GSD and a GREAT applicant..paws crossed
walton


----------



## walton (Dec 16, 2003)

Greta goes to her forever home next week with very seasoned German Shepherd owner who has acreage, a pond for her to swim and her new owner has done obedience and rally....
a very happy ending
walton


----------

